# The Ubuntu Forum Community > Ubuntu Community Discussions > Mobile Technology Discussions >  Installing Ubuntu Touch (Daily) on (old) Android Phone

## Frimbleglim

Having followed instructions to run the developer prerelease of Ubuntu Touch on my HTC desire I'm eager to try the beta release too.  Can someone please answer the following question about the instructions here before I begin?  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Install

When I perform step 4: 




> phablet-flash -b


this "bootstraps" the phone.  Will this delete the android HBoot Bootloader and so prevent me from using the recovery program?  

If it does how can I get it back afterwards?

----------


## Nr90

I don't think this'll work on the desire as there is no official image.
If you want to get the latest image running you'll have to look at:
https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Porting
However, this might be a bit advanced.


On restoring android, read the rest of that page:
https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Install#Restoring_Android

----------


## Frimbleglim

I was going to try the phablet version as that was the version of the developer preview that worked (albiet with the help of an evervolv zip).  That method of restoring android relys on you having the origenal propriety software.  I don't have this any more and nor am I interested in returning to it.  I just want to know if I will be able to run other custom ROMs.  

I suspect I could port the image to the device myself but it would take me a long time to follow through those instructions.  I may give it a try if no other option presents itself and if I decide I can afford to put my phone at risk.

Ed.  

I have now taken the risk and gone through every possible way of putting the lastest version of ubuntu touch on the phone short of directly porting it.  I think it's probably not worth my while trying to port the latest version but I will probably have a go once there is a stable version released.

----------

